# Inspectors acting crazy



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

I never have problems with inspectors. but i have done a remodel in a new city and the inspectors are crazy. they say they want a 10 ft. head test. then say nope they want trim out. then wont show up for inspections. and wont return calls. :blink: Anyone ever have this problem? I think they are winging it


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

In the Dallas area :blink:


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

It is in the code book to provide a test of 10' of head pressure or 5 psi. I believe they have up to 72 hours to respond to an inspection request. As for them not returning calls...get use to it.


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

Dallas is great, its mesquite texas. I was warned by many contractors before i took the job but thought they were exaggerating


----------



## roving plumber (Apr 25, 2011)

Sucks when inspectors start bustin our b#lls & then you see the stuff they let "home owners" get away with...i've always wanted to put the waste test guage on a roof vent when the inspector gets ****ty with me...I don't believe there's anything in the UPC about where you have to put the guage


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

PrecisionPlumb said:


> I never have problems with inspectors. but i have done a remodel in a new city and the inspectors are crazy. they say they want a 10 ft. head test. then say nope they want trim out. then wont show up for inspections. and wont return calls. :blink: Anyone ever have this problem? I think they are winging it


Sshhhhhhh... Don't say nothin, but those inspectors are lookin for their case of whiskey. Then things will go smooth like. :laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Umm, excuse me, Mr. Inspector. I think that you just dropped that hundred dollar bill on the ground there.........................


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

roving plumber said:


> Sucks when inspectors start bustin our b#lls & then you see the stuff they let "home owners" get away with...i've always wanted to put the waste test guage on a roof vent when the inspector gets ****ty with me...I don't believe there's anything in the UPC about where you have to put the guage


 We haven't been able to test DWV systems with air in Western Washington for about 5 or 6 years. Static tests are the only kind of test allowed.


----------



## triniplumber. (May 28, 2011)

*plumbing inspector's.*

you guy's are lucky, in Trinidad & Tobago. W.I.the water & seweage authority, take's clerk's , truck driver's and cleaner's and give them crash courses, for two week's , and then appoint them Plumbing :jester::jester:Inspector's.these guy's can't hold the sewer isometric drawing right, some times upside down, ect. hahah. oh boy, they ask for chech valve on sewer main's.
we got it here.:furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You autta see the guy giving the "proper use of smiley and colored text" classes at the tech schools.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Several years ago I was getting ready to start a repipe project on a 126 unit condo. There were 2 floor plans - 1br/1ba or 2br/2ba. Identical floor plans, 63 of each. I went in to talk to the head inspector in the town before we started, he was the only inspector for all trades. His first comment - "I get to cut my teeth on you, this is my first major project!!"

He wanted individual unit permits, 2 copies of drawings for each permit, and 3 inspections for each unit (rough, trim, water meter set). When I called in the first 12 units, he failed us. His reason - there were no firewalls in the attic between units in the upstairs units. We weren't allowed to do sheetrock, so I had 12 unit owners with holes in the walls, with 4 more units starting every day. We had to meet with the town manager to get him to approve the permits finally. It only got worse from there, he would reject us for loose faucets (existing faucets), leaking shower valves, and once because we replaced a toilet during the repipe without pulling an additional permit.

The guys from the town came out to do the water meter setting, and he failed my permits for the town guys putting in meters "crooked" or the boxes 1" above grade. Another trip to the town manager to get that cleared up...he had my cell number memorized.

Brutal project.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow you guys got some ****ty inspectors, the first thing I tend to do up here is get the city to allow the engineers on site inspect my work, makes everything a lot easier, i had one office tower repipe the engineer says just take a picture of a success for air test, email it to me and your fine to go. Made my job easy 150 psi air test on water lines and 15 psi air test on MJ.


----------



## lma1 (Feb 14, 2011)

PrecisionPlumb said:


> I never have problems with inspectors. but i have done a remodel in a new city and the inspectors are crazy. they say they want a 10 ft. head test. then say nope they want trim out. then wont show up for inspections. and wont return calls. :blink: Anyone ever have this problem? I think they are winging it


I think it’s universal in all plumbing codes pressure testing the drainage piping *before* a fixture is installed or piping covered is a requirement. 

The BC Plumbing Code requires a water pressure test consisting of a water column of at least 3 m (~ 10’) be applied for 15 min without leakage.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

our codes in texas states all rough in test shall have ten feet of head pressure , the ipc specifically states no air test allowed on plastic piping for drain or water.I've never had a problem with mesquite inspectors but ive only dealt with two of em , as for the city of dallas lol theres a couple there in the northeast district that are #[email protected]


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

when in a new city i always had a curiosity call asking what test requirements they want. so i can plan for their crazy


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I just did some work for a Plumbing inspector who told me that he did not know how things operate in what he was inspecting. yes he is retired.


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

A couple years back I got turned down on a top-out in a new area for me. Inspector flagged me for "not venting a toilet". When I called him the next day to discuss it, he says,
"Oh yeah, you had the lav venting the toilet. You can't do that......can you?" I'm like, :blink:OH BOY, here we go. Turns out he is the structural, hvac, electrical, and plumbing inspector!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I just ask them how they want it, if I didn't ask them about something I tell them they were right about whatever I did and thank them, they take the credit for being brilliant and all is good.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Pulled a permit, installed water heater and failed. I call inspector and he say no insulation on pipe I said the house is over forty years old the walls don't even have insulation


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

revenge said:


> Pulled a permit, installed water heater and failed. I call inspector and he say no insulation on pipe I said the house is over forty years old the walls don't even have insulation


What was the inspectors logic behind that?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Code came into place that all new water pipind shall be insulated


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

revenge said:


> Code came into place that all new water pipind shall be insulated


Oh, I see, but still like you said nothin else in the house is insulated, so I don't see how insulating a few feet of pipe will make a difference lol.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

drs said:


> I just did some work for a Plumbing inspector who told me that he did not know how things operate in what he was inspecting. yes he is retired.


 




Oh retired? I thought you were going to say that he got promoted....:laughing:


----------



## Mr Jay (Nov 10, 2011)

Not sure about your area, but here in DC they now use third party inspectors or you can hire your own engineer to sign off on inspections. It's a complete nightmare. DC fired all the regular staff plumbing inspectors and hired an outside engineering firm to do ALL the plumbing and gas inspections. Not only do they not know what they are looking at they are usually 3-5 days getting an inspection date. Most plumbers hire a licensed engineer just to expedite the jobs.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Mr Jay said:


> Not sure about your area, but here in DC they now use third party inspectors or you can hire your own engineer to sign off on inspections. It's a complete nightmare. DC fired all the regular staff plumbing inspectors and hired an outside engineering firm to do ALL the plumbing and gas inspections. Not only do they not know what they are looking at they are usually 3-5 days getting an inspection date. Most plumbers hire a licensed engineer just to expedite the jobs.


 

That also seem to be a big problem here with these 3rd party inspectors.. i pulled a permit tuesday and wont be able to get inspection till wednesday:furious: :furious:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mr Jay said:


> Not sure about your area, but here in DC they now use third party inspectors or you can hire your own engineer to sign off on inspections. *It's a complete nightmare. DC fired all the regular staff plumbing inspectors and hired an outside engineering firm to do ALL the plumbing and gas inspections.* Not only do they not know what they are looking at they are usually 3-5 days getting an inspection date. Most plumbers hire a licensed engineer just to expedite the jobs.





130 PLUMBER said:


> *That also seem to be a big problem here with these 3rd party inspectors..* i pulled a permit tuesday and wont be able to get inspection till wednesday:furious: :furious:



Oh Crap!
Just when you guys were starting to convince me that big government was bad and they should privatize everything I read this.... :blink:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

When I worked in DC many of the inspectors enjoyed their "Lunch money"


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> We haven't been able to test DWV systems with air in Western Washington for about 5 or 6 years. Static tests are the only kind of test allowed.


 Are they air testing pvc?


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

Where I am if the inspector doesn't turn up that it


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

PrecisionPlumb said:


> Dallas is great, its mesquite texas. I was warned by many contractors before i took the job but thought they were exaggerating


Dallas Suxs for inspection, Pain in the ass and cost $100 for a permit.

I don't work in Mesquite, So no opinoin


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TallCoolOne said:


> Dallas Suxs for inspection, Pain in the ass and cost $100 for a permit.
> 
> I don't work in Mesquite, So no opinoin


I paid $420.00 for the last Plumbing permit I bought for a 2-1/2 bath house.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I paid $420.00 for the last Plumbing permit I bought for a 2-1/2 bath house.


Crazy.

Most permits are around $50 in D/FW area


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

TallCoolOne said:


> Crazy.
> 
> Most permits are around $50 in D/FW area


last one we paid for just a plumbing project it was around 1000 for a large sewer reroute and grease trap replacement.But if we are just validating under the master permit of the GC then its free for us on most projects in dfw.


----------

